# Long Range Tactical Rifle



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do any of yall have a long range tactical sniper rifle. Ive been wanting to buy or build one for a while and think Im going to start after the first of the year. Thinking a Remington 700 base and build up from it. Whatdo some of yours look like and feature. What im leading up to is a 600-1000 yard gun so I want to take my time and build it with the right stuff.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't have one myself, but I have also been wanting to build one. Let me know if I can help youout with getting some parts.


----------



## PMac (Oct 12, 2007)

Go buy a Savage Model 12 in .308. I bought one 2 years ago and you could not build a more accurate rifle. The Accu trigger is fabulous. It consistently shot 1/2" MOA or better with Winchester silvertip 168gr. store bought ammmo.! I went to the range twice where someone was shooting a $3000 tactical rifle and neither would shoot as accurately asmy gun. The owners of those two weapons were in disbelief to say the least.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

The bottom rifle started life as a standard remington 700 chambered in 243. The only original part on the entire gun is the action itself, not including the bolt. 

The upgrades to this rifle are as follows:

Lilja 27 1/2" 1 in 10 twist stainless steel barrel

reciever has been bored out to .750

oversized bolt with helical flutes, the lugs have been squared and lapped

high speed firing pin

Bolt and action is within 1 one hundreth tolerance

Shillen match grade triger adjusted to 20oz

HS precision PST035 stock in desert camo

Ken ferrel 20 MOA one piece solid base

Ken ferrel High rings

Leupold VX-III 6.5 x 20 x50

Rifle has been glass bedded and the barrel is fully floated

Rifle also has an oversized recoil lug as well as a standard bottom metal.










This group was shot at 100 yards with 43.5 grains of Alliant RL15 with a Berger 168 grain VLD

This is not the smallest group the gun has shot but was the only one I could find to post up on here and yes this is about an average group for this rifle.

The gun was built by Sammy Stroh out of Montgomery, Al and won the first competition that it was shot in. The gun at 300 yards shoots 1/2" MOA on a windy day.


----------



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

^ Im not seein any pics..


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it a 243 or a 308????????

Target infosays 308!!!!!168 VLD is for 7's and 30's......not 243's.

Also why a 10 twist if 243?????Won't stabilize hvy bullets......

George


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I am sorry I thought I discolosed that in the original post. It isa 308 win.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase, Mike's had a Tikka tactical that felt and looked better then the 700 and if I remember correctly it was 6-7 bills....


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Well it might be ugly as hell but it is a freakin tack driver. Function before fashion. When I first saw the gun with everything mounted on it and all set up I thought it was ugly, then I shot it and changed my mind. I will put this gun up againist any tika you put infront of it.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

BillcollectorIt is will out doubt a tack driver....BUT, as it sits, what have you got in her and how does it show with "Store bought" ammo???

BBob


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

When I broke in the barrel I fired remington 150 grain soft point that I bought on clearence for 10.00 a box. I cleaned the gun after every shot for the first 25 rounds, then I went to cleaning every three rounds for 9 more rounds, then I began shooting 5 round groups. With factory loaded ammunition it shot a .395" at 100 yards. Not to shabby for cheap ammunition to shoot just above 1/4".

Gun smith labor: $500.00

Parts (not including scope and rings): $1500.00

You can get cheaper parts than I used by using a cheaper barrel, stock, firing assembly, and trigger, but I decided that I would go ahead and use the best the first time around.

Leupold VX-III (purchased on clearence from cabelas): $750.00

Ken Ferrel Rings and bases: $220.00

Grand total: $2970.00

I had the gun appraised for insurance purposes and it appraised for $5500.00 (after winning a first place trophy in its first match)

The ironic thing about it is the gun above it, which is a browning a-bolt eclipse 1000 with muzzel break chambered in 300wsm, cost me $1400.00 before you add in the optics and mounts. If I would have known that I would have built one the first time around.

I actually had a friend build one at the same time that I did. He used cheaper parts and sent it off to a basic gunsmith to have a barrel put on it. Well needless to say my factory winchester model 70 chambered in 270 will out shoot it.

To have this gun built by a named gunsmith in the state of alabama would cost you between $4500.00 and $8500.00 depending on the components you use. Needless to say he has built some world record guns but he has a year and a half waiting list.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

If your looking for a gunsmith, try Frank White. He owns Compass Lake Engineering, the best gunsmith I know of, hands down. I have a lot of guns built by him, and he's a good friend. He buildsa lot of the military marksmanship programs' rifles, and the majority ofnational champions in highpower have shot his guns.A custom rifle built on a 700 action can be done for considerably less than $4500. I have several 700's and they've all had work done, by my dad and I, but I wouldn't build a target gun on a 700, I'd go with a Win. 70 or a Tikka, they are smoother and superior IMO. With all that said, if you just want an accurate rifle to shoot and hunt with, try getting your rifle glass bedded, correctly, getting your trigger under 3#, and reloading. Reloading is the biggest difference though; we've had rifles go from 1" groups to 1/2" groups by doing nothing more than changing powder types, weight, bullet type, weight, seating, or manufacturers.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

About 60% of you competition shooters shoot accurized 700 actions. Most of the others shoot custom actions such as BAT Machine. My gunsmith is actually a machinest by trade but he is one of the best gunsmiths in my area. There is another one and every competition they try to see who places more guns. Well in the last meet we took 2 first places 3 second places 1 third place and a fifth and sixth. I don't doubt the skill of the other rifle builder but I have found the one who works for me. By the way if you look at a rem 700 and a win 70 an even a weatherby vanguard, they all are built on the same two lug principle with almost the exact same bolt throw. The win 70 tend to be more popular out west where as the 700 tends to be more popular in the east. One of the best actions of all time was the pre-64 model 70 with the claw style extractor, I don't know what they were thinking when they got rid of them but they are implementing a similiar one these days with the new model 70s.


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

not trying to derail the thread but i guess i am hung-up on the word tactical for a long range shooter, i just dont see myself kicking down doors with one in my hand. couple of years ago the camp perry crowd went with the ar 15 platform with 223 cal and 77grn bullets with some outstanding resutls up to the 1k line. there is the other crowd that are going with your standard (700, styers etc) hunting platform rifles and tuning em with the 338 mag as the choice caliber. very impressive results ballistically at longe range even past the 1000 meter line.If i ever get back into the sport or move back to the northwest i will get meone. right now i use aold sportsman 78 (basically its a 700)in -06. its a one moa gun and as long as i remember my charts the bullet will reach out and touch where i want. my brother uses a 7mm mag and he does the 500 to 1000 range stuff. goes so far as to but wind drift chart on one side of the stock and bullet drop on the other. i guess for me a good fine tunedhunting rifle works well with out the high price tags of tactical.--Sam


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I shot in the national matches in camp perry several times. I was on the Florida Jr. team from 13 till I was 18, and I took third overall when I was fifteen. I shot an AR-15 primarily, but when not shooting across the course (2,3, and 600 yds) I shot a Win. 70 in .223 or .308. I shot with thousands of other shooters, and don't recall ever seeing a Rem. 700 on the line at a high power rifle competition. The 700 doesn't do well in a rapid fire (10 shots in 60 sec. from sitting, or 10 shots in 70 sec. from prone), the action just isn't smooth enough, and the bolt lift is too stiff. I'm not knocking the 700 it's a great action, it would even be great for a target gun in single fire applications. The AR-15 is great for long range (600-1000) but wind doping sucks at that range with a .223, I shot the 80gr sierra BT HP at long range and 69 gr bullets at 2 and 300 yds.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Aight found a gunsmith, fixing to have one built. Going to order a Mcmillan Stock this week, gunsmith has the barrel, still deciding what caliber Im going to build it on. Decided to go with a 700 action. Cant make my mind up on .257 Weatherby Mag or 6.5x285. Leaning towards the .257 because I can find factory ammo and dont always have to reload.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Check the BC's of the .25's vs the 6.5's...You won't findmany, if any at all shooting competition with the Roy...Most shoot .243's, .284's and .30's...If you're ordering from Mcmillan expect a 5-6 month wait.....If you're looking for a smith, PM me and I'll steer ya in the right direction.....Good luck with the build....If ya do the Roy, ya gotta have a Magnum bolt face.....6.5 you need a std boltface....The 6.5x284 will be cheaper to shoot....It uses lots less powder....also barrel life is longer with the 6.5x284....A favorite load for the 257 Roy is 72.0 grn Re-22using 100TSX....A good load for the 6.5x284 is 51.0 grn H4831SCusing142SMK. As with all loads, start lower and work up because every gun is different...

GeorgeGardner(a great smith-GAP and a great shooter) just won one of the Big Tactical Matches(i think a 600yd match)recently usinga 243 that he built.....










This a custom 223AI on a Rem 700 trued and b/p'd action, oversize lug, 22"#8 fluted Rock barrel, bedded in a Mcmillan A5 stock throated for the 75grn AMAX.....work done by Ernie Boardman in Oregon.....Has a Leupold Mark 4 M1 3.5x10-40 duplex retical in Talley alloy rings....

George


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

<TABLE cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD vAlign=top width="100%" align=left>

*Price: $3,999.99* 
Manufacturer: BARRETT
Manufacturer Item #: M99H-SYS HUNTER
Impact Item #: BAR-99H-SYS
<!--  * Extra shipping charge*</a>
-->Out of stock, accepting orders.


 

<NOBR>[Add to Cart] [View Cart] </NOBR></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2 align=left></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2 align=left>Barrett Model 99 CQ Hunter, Single Shot Bolt Action Rifle, Short 25" Fluted Barrel
Bushnell Scope, Caliber 50BMG, Barrel Length 25", Color Black 
Accessories: Bushnell Scope, Rings, Carry Case and Cleaning Kit 
Sling Mounts, Titanium Muzzle Break, 18lbs, No Bipod</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*Why not just go with the real thing if your gonna spend that kinda money? This configuration, Barrett 50 BMG Hunter Kit 90MSRP $3,999.99 and you can get better deals if you shop around.Now that's a tack driver.*


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope you can open this video of the ultimate Tactical rifle!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmmm, sorry I didn't get the text that came with this video, but this is supposed to be views from the spotters scope. The gun is a >50 cal fired by Canadian Sniper from one mountain to to another mountain top. The longest shot is over 2,300 meters! Not much left of the targets after the hits.


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

Take a look at www.snipercentral.comlot of good stuff on his site.


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Do any of you gun nerds (no offense intended) have an opinion on the Steyr ProHunter? I bought one in .308 a year ago and love it. I've shot the 700 in a few different varieties including fluted barrel, etc. And I like my Steyr. Never shot it frther than 300 yards and don't care to. Just wanted to see if any of y'all had experience with the piece. Thanks.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *Buckyt (12/10/2009)*I hope you can open this video of the ultimate Tactical rifle!


yea this has def been one of my favorite videos ever since it came out on www.millitary.com


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the prohunters I've seen have been tack drivers....Had a 7Mag that a friend HAD TO HAVE....Sold it to him...Shoots Black Hills 140 TSX's into itty bitty groups....He loves it....Has several groups under an inch at 300 yds.... I'm a Rem 700 slut......so he can keep it...

George


----------



## Blake (Jan 21, 2008)

> *Billcollector (12/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just saw this post. That Lilja is a fine barrel.



I'm a Lilja. Dan Lilja is my cousin. Nice to see someone around here shooting a Lilja barrel.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

This video is of groundhogs being shot....not taliban....even a .50 would not blow a human body up into the air like that. Awesome rifles on here!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *KLB1 (12/10/2009)*Do any of you gun nerds (no offense intended) have an opinion on the Steyr ProHunter? I bought one in .308 a year ago and love it. I've shot the 700 in a few different varieties including fluted barrel, etc. And I like my Steyr. Never shot it frther than 300 yards and don't care to. Just wanted to see if any of y'all had experience with the piece. Thanks.


I've got a Steyr mountain in 7-08 and LOVE it.....it's a fine shooting rifle and I put my 700 away fer my youngin when he gets a couple years older....longest shot/kill so far have been 250-275 yards when I piled up a buck and a doe....:letsdrink


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I stumbled accross a pre-64 Model 70 a couple of years ago. The rifle had been rechambered from 06 to 358 win mag. As disappointed as I was, I was pretty sure that it could be re-born. I found a barrel on E-bay that was in outstanding condition and took the whole mess to Mack at the Gun Bench in Orange Beach. Mack is a marine gunny with a great reputation. He installed the barrel and threw in a fresh coat of "Dura-kote" on the barrel. He would have blued the barrel but we found out the barrel was stainless steel and that Winchester only made the stainless barrel in 2 calibers... 338 win mag and .264 Win Mag. I have the later. Im in the process of getting brass. (its rare) I already have dies. So... if anyone has any brass in .264 or 7mm mag, I will pay .50 per round of once fired brass. The only "bad" thing about the rifle is the length.. It has a 26" barrel. I did get one more blessing out of the deal... I just found out that the rifle is a "super grade". Cant wait to shoot it to see how it groups.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a ton of 7mm rem mag brass if thats what you are looking for. Been saving it for years with the intention of reloading, but never got around to it. I'll shoot you my email in a pm just in case your interested.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

The Rem 700 must not be to bad, I think the Military is use's it for the M-24. If you don't want to take out a loan, get aRem 700 PSS And put a good scope on it to start out. Then if you want it to shoot better then you can, have the barrel set in to get some of the free bore out of it and then have the Rem trigger adjusted. Then start reloading for it and don't use any more then the Hornady168 a-max.Ihave did this to about six rem. they all would shoot1/2''are better. 

My friend and I was shooting deer on a field where the average shot was 350 yd to 600yds we did a couple out to 800 yds. You are steal going to spend about 1500-2000 beforeyou are finished. If you want to know more let me know.


----------

